# SWEP in financial trouble



## Welly (17 January 2015)

Last night on tv it was reported that SWEP the horse charity might have to close due to financial problems. It seems they uesd a company to collect their money which has now gone into liquidation. This is a very sad day for the moor ponies they are the only charity that you could call and know would do something, unlike the RSPCA

https://www.facebook.com/SouthWestEq...27969413930762


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (17 January 2015)

But on a positive note their FB page says they have had donations of £6100 since the TV interview last night.


----------



## blowsbubbles (17 January 2015)

I saw they were doing a crowd funder, but needed 55k sadly if they don't get pledges of that amount they don't see any, which potential lly would be a shame as they have raised quite a bit


----------

